# Replica Astronaut Watch by Bulova



## YODAHAWK

Anybody heard about the replica Astronaut watch that Bulova is going to release in January? It is based on the 'back-up' watch that David Scott wore on Apollo 15. The actual watch sold for 1.5 million in October. The watch uses Bulova's UHF technology. It looks cool and ha some history. Perhaps a poor man's Speedmaster at a reasonable MSRP or $550.


----------



## Bama214

Nice to see the reissue, but wish it wasn't a quartz movement. Am I correct in understanding that the counter at 3 is one full revolution per second? That would be worth seeing in action!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Although it is quartz, I do believe the second hand has a continuous sweep like automatics do. I'm just not sure which sub dial is for regular time seconds. But it does appear to be a 1/100 subdial.


----------



## wilburdean

Bama214 said:


> Nice to see the reissue, but wish it wasn't a quartz movement. Am I correct in understanding that the counter at 3 is one full revolution per second? That would be worth seeing in action!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But how efficient would a rotor work when you go into space?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy

But how efficient would a rotor work when you go into space?
the Seiko Pouge automatic worked just fine in space.


----------



## Burgs

I was all set to put it on my Must Buy List - BUT, the replica isn't very true to the original. I could live with the quartz, but the original had a 12 hour chrono and the replica only has a 60 minute chrono. Reminds me of the fake Speedmasters and Navitimers - the subdials are there but it's an illusion.

Bulova could have done much better with almost no extra effort. 
Might make an OK egg timer...


----------



## wilburdean

vintageguy said:


> But how efficient would a rotor work when you go into space?
> the Seiko Pouge automatic worked just fine in space.


I'm glad I can be confident wearing my autos when in zero gravtity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssaga79

I like its look, but not sure how big it will be.


----------



## FeltZ4

Hi Guys,

First post on the Pil-Mil forum, though I've been lurking here for some time. JFYI, there's a larger thread on this topic on the HAQ forum.

Regards.


----------



## Burgs

Feltz24,

Thanks for the heads up. It now appears that the new Bulova moon watch knockoff will be a hideous 45mm, without the crown.


----------



## Burgs

Well, to confuse the situation even more, an article linked on the HAQ side of WUS states that Astronaut Dave Scott used an old fashioned Bulova _stopwatch _ on his lunar landing.


----------



## FeltZ4

I had contacted a local Bulova dealer to ask him to order one of these for me but I think I may call him again and cancel. I don't care if it's a 45mm but the fact that the sub-dials are not what they were on the original is a major disappointment.


----------



## HappyJack

The 1/10ths sundial at 3 probably won't whizz around when the chrono is running; the similar counter on the 251.262 movements only moves to display elapsed time when the stopwatch is stopped to finish timing.
A bigger concern is the 0-60 minute subdial - that's really too small for anyone over the age of 30 to read the elapsed time with confidence - it's hard enough on, say, the Speedy Pro, with the 30 minute subdial of similar size.


----------



## Strela

Here we go! Good luck on the new forum!


----------



## moneysworth

Strela said:


> Here we go! Good luck on the new forum!


No kidding, I've never seen so much whining about a watch that has not even been released yet. And we definitely have our first two trolls stirring the pot already.


----------



## Tomas472

I'm waiting to see it in the metal. 45mm is larger than I like, and the sub-dials are different, but the Precisionist movement is actually a nice choice that allows them to meet a very good price-point. Maybe my existing Precisionist movement watch needs company...


----------



## moneysworth

Tomas472 said:


> I'm waiting to see it in the metal. 45mm is larger than I like, and the sub-dials are different, but the Precisionist movement is actually a nice choice that allows them to meet a very good price-point. Maybe my existing Precisionist movement watch needs company...


Mine too...


----------



## rsnfrigate

Wow. Quite look alike. But the price is affordable 😊 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

I love vintage bulova and have 5 including 2 Valjoux 7733 chronos. It's very nice, but I can't handle chronos with slanted pushers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Here's my 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

My vintage Bulova Sea King, a Swiss made automatic circa 1971 is awaiting a new strap today.



A new 2015 Sea King is in the mail to be delivered later in the week.


----------



## Pato_Lucas

Burgs said:


> I was all set to put it on my Must Buy List - BUT, the replica isn't very true to the original. I could live with the quartz, but the original had a 12 hour chrono and the replica only has a 60 minute chrono. Reminds me of the fake Speedmasters and Navitimers - the subdials are there but it's an illusion.
> 
> Bulova could have done much better with almost no extra effort.
> Might make an OK egg timer...


That's very sad to hear, makes me think twice about getting it.



FeltZ4 said:


> I had contacted a local Bulova dealer to ask him to order one of these for me but I think I may call him again and cancel. I don't care if it's a 45mm but the fact that the sub-dials are not what they were on the original is a major disappointment.


Yes, its huge and completely different than the original. But depending on the case shape it may not look so big, I'm definitely waiting to see the end product before buying.



Burgs said:


> It appears that Bulova is now targeting the gang banger, rap singer demographic.


You can thank Hublot for creating the market


----------



## brandon\

Burgs said:


> I was all set to put it on my Must Buy List - BUT, the replica isn't very true to the original. I could live with the quartz, but the original had a 12 hour chrono and the replica only has a 60 minute chrono. _*Reminds me of the fake Speedmasters and Navitimers - the subdials are there but it's an illusion.*_
> 
> Bulova could have done much better with almost no extra effort.
> Might make an OK egg timer...


How so? How is any of it an illusion?

The dials on this watch are fully functioning. The fake Speemasters, Navitimers, etc... will have day, date, etc... on the subdials or the subdials will be fixed/static and the pushers don't do crap. This is none of that. This is still a legitimate chronograph, just a different duration. And there are plenty of 60 minute chronographs out there.

In addition, Bulova already had this movement developed. This watch is supposed to come in around $500 or so. You could double that estimate if they had to develop an entirely new movement for it. And then eveybody would be carrying on about a $1k quartz.


----------



## brandon\

Bama214 said:


> Nice to see the reissue, but wish it wasn't a quartz movement. Am I correct in understanding that the counter at 3 is one full revolution per second? That would be worth seeing in action!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It would be similar to the Seiko 7t92.


----------



## Tomas472

The homage by Bulova to the one Bulova that was actually worn on the surface of the moon after one of the "official" Omegas failed is not intended to be identical to the hand-built prototype that was on the moon, but to recall and respect it's look.

If they were to try to re-create that watch in every detail for sale, the price would be quite out of range for most people.

What they wanted to create was a watch middle America could actually afford to own that would remind them of the first - and so far only - Bulova worn on a moon walk.

Hence they took one of their current high-end quartz movements from a popular line, and re-cased it to resemble the moon Bulova.

Makes sense.

Here is a quick comparison to one of the existing watches that use that movement:


----------



## moneysworth

Pato_Lucas said:


> That's very sad to hear, makes me think twice about getting it.
> 
> Yes, its huge and completely different than the original. But depending on the case shape it may not look so big, I'm definitely waiting to see the end product before buying.
> 
> You can thank Hublot for creating the market





brandon\ said:


> How so? How is any of it an illusion?
> 
> The dials on this watch are fully functioning. The fake Speemasters, Navitimers, etc... will have day, date, etc... on the subdials or the subdials will be fixed/static and the pushers don't do crap. This is none of that. This is still a legitimate chronograph, just a different duration. And there are plenty of 60 minute chronographs out there.
> 
> In addition, Bulova already had this movement developed. This watch is supposed to come in around $500 or so. You could double that estimate if they had to develop an entirely new movement for it. And then eveybody would be carrying on about a $1k quartz.


I wouldn't put to much stock in what either of the guys that you two quoted earlier have to say. One is a huge Speedy fan while the other is an uneducated troll trying to bring the moon watch down before it is even released. I mean, I don't understand all the negative comments based on hearsay and art, yes art not pictures of the new watch. Case size is just a rumor right now although I think that a bigger case size would be closer to what Dave Scott actually used. Imagine trying to use a chronograph watch while wearing a spacesuit. Pretty sure bigger would be better. 
As for the homage, and that IS what this watch will be complete with a date function which amazingly I've heard nobody complain about yet. And a chrono that can easily be made into a 12 hour function. Lets see what it is first before crucifying it. Whatever its going to be, surely it will be more accurate and less costly than a Speedy. And 43 to 45mm is right in my 8" wrists wheelhouse. You know what they say, Those that can, do. If you can't, then start looking for another watch. And quit complaining about this one that doesn't even exist yet. Pretty simple I think.


----------



## moneysworth

Tomas472 said:


> The homage by Bulova to the one Bulova that was actually worn on the surface of the moon after one of the "official" Omegas failed is not intended to be identical to the hand-built prototype that was on the moon, but to recall and respect it's look.
> 
> If they were to try to re-create that watch in every detail for sale, the price would be quite out of range for most people.
> 
> What they wanted to create was a watch middle America could actually afford to own that would remind them of the first - and so far only - Bulova worn on a moon walk.
> 
> Hence they took one of their current high-end quartz movements from a popular line, and re-cased it to resemble the moon Bulova.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Here is a quick comparison to one of the existing watches that use that movement:
> 
> View attachment 6242921


Tomas, What is the case size on the red one ? Just curious. Thanks. Nice comparison...


----------



## Tomas472

moneysworth said:


> Tomas, What is the case size on the red one ? Just curious. Thanks. Nice comparison...


41 x 12.5 mm (96B238)

This is the original moonwatch...









1mm grid based on 20mm lug spacing.


----------



## Tomas472

The new release...


----------



## Burgs

Franco,

Those are amazing watches!


franco60 said:


> Here's my 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPwatch

Going to put this one on my wish list.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

I am not sure we could describe this as a "replica." It is more of an homage to the original.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Pro Diver said:


> I am not sure we could describe this as a "replica." It is more of an homage to the original.


Agreed. The differences have been flame-broiled in other parts of WUS until they're a charred husk.

I want this because it's a cool watch. 45mm is a bit big for me, but the original was 43mm, so I'll give them 1mm of leeway each side. Nobody else has chrono pushers like those. Also, it's supposed to have 100m of WR and a sapphire crystal, while having UHF movement accuracy of seconds per year. It adds a stealth enough date, which I like for daily use.

The 12hr chrono of the original would have been nice, but I can live with 60 min. The price tag of $550 instead of $2000ish for a comparable 12hr manual chrono seals the deal. The rest is marketing speak, and I never learned that language.


----------



## James A

Here are some images of the real one. Uncleaned as presented at Auction. Although unlikely I'd like to think that it still has moon dust on it.


















Regards,


----------



## tinknocker

Yep, I wish you can change the title to something other than replica. It's made by the same company, not some back alley shop.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Tomas472 said:


> 41 x 12.5 mm (96B238)
> 
> This is the original moonwatch...
> 
> View attachment 6244745
> 
> 
> 1mm grid based on 20mm lug spacing.


Why do I count 19mm lug spacing on this mock-up?

Edit: That extra mm must be a space I'm seeing.


----------



## Tomas472

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Why do I count 19mm lug spacing on this mock-up?
> 
> Edit: That extra mm must be a space I'm seeing.


The strap is a stock 19mm NASA strap, the lug spacing is 20mm, therefore the 1mm blank space near the right lug.


----------



## James A

tinknocker said:


> Yep, I wish you can change the title to something other than replica. It's made by the same company, not some back alley shop.


Thats right tinknocker,

Back in the 70's Bulova controlled UG and worked with them to produce this watch.

These below from Bobbee in vintage. First the background...

https://omegaforums.net/attachments/skärmavbild-2015-10-06-kl-07-11-55-png.161534/

...and here a very similar watch scroll to the 4th picture.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/universal-chronograph-pusher-variants.10468/

Regards,


----------



## Pro Diver

I am going to keep an open mind on this new model until it is actually released. I am scratching my head a bit on why Bulova didn't make this available prior to the holidays instead of waiting until after.


----------



## moneysworth

James A said:


> Thats right tinknocker,
> 
> Back in the 70's Bulova controlled UG and worked with them to produce this watch.
> 
> These below from Bobbee in vintage. First the background...
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/attachments/skärmavbild-2015-10-06-kl-07-11-55-png.161534/
> 
> ...and here a very similar watch scroll to the 4th picture.
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/universal-chronograph-pusher-variants.10468/
> 
> Regards,


Why doesn't the UG name appear on watch #141 like on all the rest ?


----------



## James A

moneysworth said:


> Why doesn't the UG name appear on watch #141 like on all the rest ?


Hi moneysworth,

I have no idea but allow me to speculate.

This was a once off commission that found its way into a UG catalogue. Perhaps Bulova/UG had plans to sell the watch but they never came to light. (The 70's was a disruptive period for watchmakers)

Reading the article Bulova had UG manufacture the watch however changes had to be made in the States to comply with the "Buy American Act". You can see the #141 case design shares the same style as the other #14* series pictured, but I think Bulova machined the case to allow for the elongated pushers among other things.

Woodwkr2 posted these images in Feb 2014. I believe this is before the Capt Dave Scott chronograph came to light although there was speculation about another moon watch but many thought it was a Waltham.

At any rate the 141 found its way into a UG catalogue. I have tried to look for a UG version of this new Moon Surface chronograph but without any luck.

Just my speculation. 

Regards,

P.S Woodwkr2 also notes that the 141 was an "unusual prototype" and that might account for the lack of brand.


----------



## Tomas472




----------



## tknospdr

I've asked at a few local Bulova ADs. Some aren't sure when/if they're getting this watch. Others looked at me as if I was speaking a different language.
How long before a new model arrives do stores usually know if they're going to get it?


----------



## Stelyos

tknospdr said:


> I've asked at a few local Bulova ADs. Some aren't sure when/if they're getting this watch. Others looked at me as if I was speaking a different language.
> How long before a new model arrives do stores usually know if they're going to get it?


they're little robots meant to only push product... don't expect ADs to know anything outside of their name.


----------



## tknospdr

So what's going to be the best way to know as soon as they're available for purchase?
Just keep checking local stores that sell Bulova?


----------



## Kilovolt

After seeing this watch on Hodinkee last month I contacted one of my main suppliers who has a large brick & mortar shop in a town in Northern Italy and is also a Bulova AD. He asked Bulova Italy and after a few days was told that the watch would be available in January and that his quota was one watch. He told me that if I confirmed my interest that specimen would be mine and I pre ordered it.

This story gave me the idea that this moon watch will be made in small numbers, not a limited edition but just small quantities. Any comment/additional info on this?


----------



## tknospdr

Talked to a guy that was 'fairly' watch knowledgeable about it today at a Kay's.
He hadn't heard of it but promised to call his Bulova rep when he gets back to work Wed and then let me know.

We shall see.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Without going thru the whole thread again, does anyone even have a model # for it yet, or we just calling it the Astronaut Watch?? I would like to seem a little more intelligent than the cute blonde behind the counter, they hired to work the Holiday season.


----------



## tinpusher

I've called around 5 stores and they act as if I'm totally crazy. It's sad that a watch like this, that's supposed to released soon has no major traction. I figured if I called enough stores, someone had to know about it. I'm hoping that someone will finally know what I'm talking about when I call stores


----------



## constellation90

I have to say... When the Precisionist first came out I was slightly put off. One hand the technology was exciting, but the other had the styling wasn't my cup of tea. I couldn't determine if the secondhand looked like a B, Scissors, or infinity symbol lol. 

But now...Not only do they have the tech, but they are re-introducing some of their best and cleanest looking designs like this one...I might no longer be a hold out come 2016.


----------



## tknospdr

I've been calling it the Dave Scott Moon Watch Reissue. Not sure if that's technically right, but I'd assume that when a Bulova rep hears it they'd know what's being discussed.


----------



## tknospdr

I've got an interested party at a Kay's that's been bugging their Bulova rep. Haven't heard anything back yet due to holidays, but I hope to hear something soon.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

interested in when this watch might be available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

tknospdr said:


> I've been calling it the Dave Scott Moon Watch Reissue. Not sure if that's technically right, but I'd assume that when a Bulova rep hears it they'd know what's being discussed.


I wouldn't be so sure. Scott Who...?? 2nd one.. Dave Who...??


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

.


----------



## James A

A rose by any other name eh?

Perhaps it will come to be called the Scott in the same line as the Pogue!

The original was called "The Apollo 15 Lunar Surface Chronograph" by the auction house.










Bit of a clumsy mouthfull though.

...as the only 'moon surface' watch to be offered for sale you might think they would work that into the name, whatever the name becomes, with all the speculation the marketing dept must be rubbing their hands together in happy anticipation.

Regards,


----------



## tinpusher

I've called all around and have been very disappointed. I haven't spoke with a single person that had any idea what I was talking about. Most everyone wants to know the model number or some sort of reference number to ask Bulova. Then when I say that Bulova doesn't even have it on their website, the salesperson just says that there isn't anything they can do. I have no idea how there could be so little of information out there on this piece. I'm almost to the point of moving on to other pieces. Ever since I sold my "real" moonwatch I've wanted to get another one and I thought this would help curb the itch. I might just have to buckle down and get another Omega.


----------



## tknospdr

This is what I got from my guy today.

Bulova made a run of 500 and they're already spoken for by dealers. Kay's got 80 of them and he ordered me one right away before even calling me.
They probably won't get to the stores till March or April, but at least one has my name on it.
I'll be going into the store tomorrow for different reasons. I'll see if I can't get the ref # from him then.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Only 500?!? With the watch budget what it is and the new Vantage Electric needing a service, looks like I'll be waiting until one comes along used. :-(

Was really hoping this would be a full production model.


----------



## tinpusher

That sucks, I knew something like this would happen. Oh well, I'll just throw this money back towards the Omega moonwatch fund.


----------



## tknospdr

Please don't take what I said as gospel.
It's just info from a single source at this point. Let's get some confirmation before we start gnashing our teeth.


----------



## sierra11b

Bought mine through AZFT yesterday.

They said they had five coming and that I was the fourth to purchase from them. I also got my cousin to buy one which prompted me to move at the slight discount they gave me for buying two.

Like most here I've been waiting for additional information on this watch since it was announced. AZFT didn't have much information either but knew of the release and March ETA. They had no specs so I'm taking a chance here.

Now that I technically own one, I'm not sure how I feel about it potentially being an LE, but it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't considering all the lacking information on the model. I think there's still hope for all who want one.

And for the record I like just calling it the "Scott" which will look great next to my "Pogue" b-)


----------



## brandon\

How about we call it the Great Scott?


----------



## tknospdr

It's called Scott's Moon, the case back has a butt engraved on it...


----------



## MoreCowdog

I just called and spoke with Bulova customer service- it took a few minutes on hold but the guy who I spoke with was familiar with the watch. He was able to share with me that the watch does in fact exist and to start looking for it at the end of January. I inquired about a model number and they didn't have that information yet. He also mentioned that I would need to try to find a retailer to order it from. - I had asked about pre-ordering direct from Bulova. 

Interestingly the same CSR mentioned he was looking to get one himself and he had shared with me pretty much everything he knew.


----------



## sierra11b

brandon\ said:


> How about we call it the Great Scott?


That one is sitting in the vault of some collector to the tune of $1.6 Million.


----------



## MoreCowdog

Good job on the info sierra11b!

I started my post and got distracted with work, and by the time I got back to it, some real live info on the watch had been posted. I was a little surprised how little a call to the manufacturer yielded.

The watch is shown on the AZ Fine Time website which lists a model number now, whether it's correct or not I'm not sure:

Bulova Moon Watch 96B251 for sale



sierra11b said:


> Bought mine through AZFT yesterday.
> 
> They said they had five coming and that I was the fourth to purchase from them. I also got my cousin to buy one which prompted me to move at the slight discount they gave me for buying two.
> 
> Like most here I've been waiting for additional information on this watch since it was announced. AZFT didn't have much information either but knew of the release and March ETA. They had no specs so I'm taking a chance here.
> 
> Now that I technically own one, I'm not sure how I feel about it potentially being an LE, but it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't considering all the lacking information on the model. I think there's still hope for all who want one.
> 
> And for the record I like just calling it the "Scott" which will look great next to my "Pogue" b-)


----------



## boga

Thank you for all the information.

I noticed that the link_ Bulova Moon Watch 96B251 for sale _ precises that the Bulova Moon watch will come with two straps: *1 Textured Leather / 1 Black Nylon with Patch.*

They say _*textured leathe*r_, not a *tropic *like the one that appears on the render we are used to see.


----------



## Tomas472

boga said:


> Thank you for all the information.
> 
> I noticed that the link_ Bulova Moon Watch 96B251 for sale _ precises that the Bulova Moon watch will come with two straps: *1 Textured Leather / 1 Black Nylon with Patch.*
> 
> They say _*textured leathe*r_, not a *tropic *like the one that appears on the render we are used to see.


That render shows textured leather...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Looks like carbon fiber to me.


----------



## bobbee

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Looks like carbon fiber to me.


Well, leather that is _*textured*_ to look like carbon fibre.


----------



## tknospdr

Yeah, I've seen leather stamped to look like that before.


----------



## boga

You're all right.

At first view, it looked to me like the tropic band that wears my Landeron compressor.



I should watch more carefully (and slowly)...:roll:

Anyway, it looks awesome.


----------



## bobbee

As does your Super Compressor!


----------



## tknospdr

I talked with my rep at Kay's.
He can order more. I can secure the pre-orders with my Kay's account, but I'd need to get paid ASAP so I can cover the charges.
If anyone wants one let me know via PM.
I know I'm new around here and don't have any sort of reputation yet (good or bad) so you might feel weird about sending me money for something that isn't supposed to come into stock for 6 to 8 weeks so I'll be as transparent as I can. 
Anyone who wants one and messages me I'll send you all my personal information, I'll even send you a scan of my drivers license if you want.
By the way, I can get the watch to you for $485 shipping included.

-David


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Exceprts from an email chain with Bulova's Senior Manager, Global Communications:

________________________________________________________________________________

Ms. Kobelski,

Are there any new details that can be given on the progress of the Moonwatch Re-Edition? Will it be a full production model or a limited edition? Will it be sent out to Authorized Dealers right away, or will a customer need to special order it? Does Bulova have any photographs to release that are not renderings?

Hi [odd_and_vintage_fan],

I encourage you to read the details related to the watch release in an
article published on the watch blog, Hodinkee. It contains actual photos
and most of the information you're requesting.

There will be no need for special order and it should be available
in-stores (by the time it is shipped to the retailers and is stocked on
shelves) by the end of February.

Best,
Stacey

_______________________
Stacey Kobelski
Senior Manager, Global Communications
BULOVA Corporation

______________________________________________________________________________

That's all I've got to go on for now.


----------



## GregoryD

Did anyone ever get confirmed dimensions? I know there's been a lot of speculation...


----------



## tknospdr

GregoryD said:


> Did anyone ever get confirmed dimensions? I know there's been a lot of speculation...


AZFT says 45mm on their website.


----------



## GregoryD

tknospdr said:


> AZFT says 45mm on their website.


Thanks! That means it'll be too big for me, but I'm looking forward to seeing real life pics.


----------



## tmathes

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Exceprts from an email chain with Bulova's Senior Manager, Global Communications:
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Ms. Kobelski,
> 
> Are there any new details that can be given on the progress of the Moonwatch Re-Edition? Will it be a full production model or a limited edition? Will it be sent out to Authorized Dealers right away, or will a customer need to special order it? Does Bulova have any photographs to release that are not renderings?
> 
> Hi [odd_and_vintage_fan],
> 
> I encourage you to read the details related to the watch release in an
> article published on the watch blog, Hodinkee. It contains actual photos
> and most of the information you're requesting.
> 
> There will be no need for special order and it should be available
> in-stores (by the time it is shipped to the retailers and is stocked on
> shelves) by the end of February.
> 
> Best,
> Stacey
> 
> _______________________
> Stacey Kobelski
> Senior Manager, Global Communications
> BULOVA Corporation
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> That's all I've got to go on for now.


Funny that she says there are "actual photos" in the Hodinkee article. They're renders, not photos. Or HEAVILY doctored photos that look like renders. I've located zero real photos of the actual product. At 45mm I'll likely pass though, my 42mm Speedmaster Pro is big enough.


----------



## tknospdr

The pic of it in the box looks real to me.


----------



## tinpusher

So I've been in a back and forth email chain with Stacey at Bulova and confirmed with her today that the "Great Scott" or "Bulova Moonwatch" or whatever its being called is *NOT* a limited edition and will *NOT* be numbered. It *IS* a special edition that will be available at all major retailers and some specialty stores like Arizona Fine Time. Stacey mentioned that the watch is supposed to ship to retailers at the end of the month but delays should be expected. The correct model number is 96b251 and I and I'm waiting to hear back about some case dimensions. I know that there are plenty of posts shoing that the case should be around 45mm with 20mm lugs but I thought that since I was talking with the press contact for the company I would try and make sure. Hopefully this helps others out


----------



## boga

Thank you for all this information.

I hope everything will be assured soon.

Unfortunately, 45 mm are too big for me. Anyway, I would like to see real pictures (specially, wristshots). The one in the box might be real, but it looks too retouched to be sure.


----------



## tinpusher

Stacey just emailed me back about the case dimensions and said she is pretty sure it's 44mm. She was unsure about the lug width and that she would get back to me when she could confirm the size


----------



## govdubspeedgo

if it's 22mm I'm totally sold on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas

tinpusher said:


> So I've been in a back and forth email chain with Stacey at Bulova and confirmed with her today that the "Great Scott" or "Bulova Moonwatch" or whatever its being called is *NOT* a limited edition and will *NOT* be numbered. It *IS* a special edition that will be available at all major retailers and some specialty stores like Arizona Fine Time. Stacey mentioned that the watch is supposed to ship to retailers at the end of the month but delays should be expected. The correct model number is 96b251 and I and I'm waiting to hear back about some case dimensions. I know that there are plenty of posts shoing that the case should be around 45mm with 20mm lugs but I thought that since I was talking with the press contact for the company I would try and make sure. Hopefully this helps others out


Thanks for the info, glad to know we can take our time to get it instead of frantically scramble for them before they're gone.



tinpusher said:


> Stacey just emailed me back about the case dimensions and said she is pretty sure it's 44mm. She was unsure about the lug width and that she would get back to me when she could confirm the size


I don't typically like oversized watches but I think this will join my Citizen Navihawk as the big boys on the herd


----------



## tinpusher

I'm right there with you on waiting to buy it. I was in a frantic rush to track one down and now I'm going to look around and see if anyone has a Bulova sale. I think AZ fine time was charging full retail which is something I'd like to avoid at all costs.


----------



## simpletreasures

tinpusher said:


> I'm right there with you on waiting to buy it. I was in a frantic rush to track one down and now I'm going to look around and see if anyone has a Bulova sale. I think AZ fine time was charging full retail which is something I'd like to avoid at all costs.


*Never, repeat never, pay RETAIL!!!
*


----------



## tknospdr

Getting a great price from my AD, quite a bit below retail.


----------



## Rafael_T

*Who is your retailer?*

I'm in Florida, and I'm all in, for sure.

Thanks,
Raf T


----------



## topper78

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

same here.. If one of you can PM the retailer.... thanks


----------



## rgb66rgb

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Arizona Fine Time is now listing the watch as "Expected Release date is 15th Apr 2016". Bummer. So a bit of a wait yet, boys.

Bulova Moon Watch 96B251 for sale


----------



## tknospdr

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Patience is a virtue... But damn, the world could end before we ever get to play with the shiny.


----------



## tinpusher

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Any more out there picking these up? If so, where?


----------



## minuteman62

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Even though I am not a strap wearer, I really like the watch and presentation so I will probably pick one up.


----------



## tinpusher

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Anyone who is interested in the MoonWatch pm me and I can go through my guy to order one. I just put my order in yesterday for it. As a side note, it isn't retail price like AZ Fine time is charging.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

Swung by a very nice AD on my way home from a client meeting today. They'd gotten their 2016 Bulova catalog in, with 96B251 getting itself a whole two-page spread. Btw, 45mm wide, 13.25mm thick. They also quoted me at 30% off the MSRP.

The local Kay's did so much legwork for me back when there was nothing but rumors, I'm going to still give them a shot at it if they can manage a 15% discount. Considering full retail is budgeted, there might be enough left over to get the Royal Clipper to the spa this spring.


----------



## tknospdr

*Re: Who is your retailer?*

I was quoted around $415 from my Kay's.


----------



## BrentYYC

tinpusher said:


> So I've been in a back and forth email chain with Stacey at Bulova and confirmed with her today that the "Great Scott" or "Bulova Moonwatch" or whatever its being called is *NOT* a limited edition and will *NOT* be numbered. It *IS* a special edition that will be available at all major retailers and some specialty stores like Arizona Fine Time. Stacey mentioned that the watch is supposed to ship to retailers at the end of the month but delays should be expected. The correct model number is 96b251 and I and I'm waiting to hear back about some case dimensions. I know that there are plenty of posts shoing that the case should be around 45mm with 20mm lugs but I thought that since I was talking with the press contact for the company I would try and make sure. Hopefully this helps others out


My AD contacted Bulova at my request and were told the watch won't be shipping until April, similar to what AZ Fine Time quotes on their website.


----------



## BrentYYC

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Looks like carbon fiber to me.


The term "carbon fiber" for watch straps has degenerated to mean a 'look' rather than a description of the material. Almost all 'carbon fiber' straps are actually textured leather made to look like carbon fiber. It's the same BS situation with Perlon straps, where almost none of them (Eulit is an exception) are actually made of Perlon, and the term Perlon strap has degenerated to be more of a name for a braided style of strap rather than one made of Perlon fiber. It's the same, again, with sail cloth (usually it's textured leather made to look like sail cloth).


----------



## rgb66rgb

For Canadians I see that Watchit (watchit.ca) has it listed now for CDN $695 with status "coming soon". Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch

If added to the wish list it comes up with notice "Call 1-877-404-2824 to order" because as an AD they are not allowed to use a shopping list or basket with the item yet.

So $695 + 13% tax in Ontario = $ CDN is $785.35. Using today's exchange rates via xe.com, 550.00 USD = 763.718 CAD. So the CDN MSRP is a better price excluding taxes than the MSRP US price ($695 CAD = 500.514 USD). So while I was considering taking up one of you on your offers of securing a discounted watch from your AD, I suspect that when this is discounted by The Bay (another CDN AD) and others there will still be fiscal benefits to buying up here.


----------



## BrentYYC

rgb66rgb said:


> For Canadians I see that Watchit (watchit.ca) has it listed now for CDN $695 with status "coming soon". Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch


The AD I visited last week (Ben Moss) quoted me the same MSRP of $695 CAD ($500 USD). Luckily, for us in Alberta, the sales tax here is only 5%).



rgb66rgb said:


> Using today's exchange rates via xe.com.... the CDN MSRP is a better price than the MSRP US price ($695 CAD = 500.514 USD).


Since the U.S. dollar started skyrocketing recently, I've found that watches are always cheaper to buy in Canada than in the U.S. Why is that? It's because the Canadian dollar hasn't fluctuated much against against other currencies in the world (except against the USD), so the buying power of the Canadian dollar isn't much less than it used to be when it comes to importing watches from Europe. American retail prices, on the other hand, have not been adjusted down to take into account the extreme jump in buying power of the U.S. dollar, so watches sold in the U.S. are, in actual fact, priced far higher than they should be. In fact, in many cases, you can buy watches from a Canadian AD for comparable prices to grey market sellers like Jomashop. (Note to our American friends: If you want to get great deals on watches, or anything for that matter, cross over the border to buy).


----------



## rgb66rgb

Found the product page on the Bulova beta test site for the moonwatch which also includes PDF link to manual ... 96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch | bulova1


----------



## tmathes

rgb66rgb said:


> Found the product page on the Bulova beta test site for the moonwatch which also includes PDF link to manual ... 96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch | bulova1


If the image shows the proper proportions, lug-to-lug is over 52mm (I measured 52.4mm). My Speedmaster is 48mm lug-to-lug, 42mm case width (doesn't include the crown). I have a Certina DS-2, it's 51mm lug-to-lug but the width is 41mm. Those are all on the large size for my wrist (and tastes).

Sigh, this one is little to big for me. Oh well.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

I haven't posted for months but decided to chime in, breaking my radio silence.

This thread got me very curious as nobody attempted to measure the original so far. So while waiting for a flight at the airport, I did some "back of the envelope" measurements of Dave Scott's original piece. The only assumption I made was that the lug to lug width is 20mm as can be seen with the NASA velcro band.

Taking that 20mm width as a fixed reference, I superimposed it over the face in two different ways.

(1) There was a thread where the Bulova representative said they measured the new reissue from 10 o'clock to 4 o'clock across the watch body, yielding 45mm (the published width online).

On Dave Scott's Moonwatch, 2x segments of 20mm lines was not enough. The little extra bit turned out to be roughly 3.3mm. I got 3.3mm by overlaying segments over the NASA strap, about 6 segments were required to reach lug to lug.

The width measured is roughly 43.3mm, on Dave Scott's original Moonwatch.

(2) Straight across the face from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock. There was a bit extra which turned out to be still 3.3mm. So the width is still 43.3mm!

So the original piece is at least 43.3mm wide. This makes the reissue 1.7mm wider than the original, retaining the 20mm lug width.










Cheers!


----------



## Habu968

Good info above, thanks! I hope you are right. A true 45mm would be too big for many.....


----------



## centurionavre

Habu968 said:


> Good info above, thanks! I hope you are right. A true 45mm would be too big for many.....


Hi,

Thanks! I am measuring the original, not the new reissue. So the reissue would still be 45mm but it wouldn't be too far off from the original if my measurements are accurate.

Cheers!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

*I just don't get it...!!!*

Bulova has come out some time ago and it has been mentioned several times...

*This watch is going to be 45mm!!
*

Can we just get over it and move on??


----------



## centurionavre

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> *I just don't get it...!!!*
> 
> Bulova has come out some time ago and it has been mentioned several times...
> 
> *This watch is going to be 45mm!!
> *
> 
> Can we just get over it and move on??


Not disagreeing in any way, yes it is 45mm and that actually is pretty close to the original's size. Which is kind of a pleasant surprise to me. 

Which makes sense given that it was specifically designed for Astronauts, larger watch case with elongated pushers make it easier for thick gloved hands to operate.

Cheers!


----------



## 934801

Hi, new member here.

I've posted on another thread about this watch. I've been told by a local jeweller that there will be 40 available here in UK.
(Cost 449GBP, excluding any discounts)
I've reserved 2, my brother-in-law asked me get one for him after I showed him the photos.

Many thanks to member rgb66rgb for posting the link to the user manual PDF file.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I'm calling it. The first time someone on here posts a wristie of this watch, I'm going to get a week-long ban from the moderators. o|


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Shortly after that post I got a call from Kay's. My local one was able to take my order and put it into the company system. Deposit is in! Now we wait...


----------



## rgb66rgb

This is the product page from a beta bulova site. Includes PDF link to manual ... http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1050/8996/files/933-manual.pdf?13336667259667472501

•High Performance Quartz movement
•Case diameter: 45 mm
•Case thickness: 13.5 mm
•Water resistance: 50M
•3-year limited warranty

- high performance quartz movement w/frequency of 262 kHz
- stainless steel screw-back case silver-tone finish
- black dial, sapphire glass, and interchangeable black leather and nylon straps with three-piece buckle closure.


----------



## Zany4

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Shortly after that post I got a call from Kay's. My local one was able to take my order and put it into the company system. Deposit is in! Now we wait...


You can search for 96B251 on the Kay website. It shows up, but you have to call your local store to preorder / secure one. Should be 25% off the $550 msrp.


----------



## TeeRite

I was able to pre order at my local Kay's in Harrisburg. Had a little hassle getting the 25% off, but the Manager finally agreed. They stated it should arrive by 3/3. We shall see!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

TeeRite,

I'm right there with you for the discount. The manager at my local Kay's has been working with me on this since early January. I'd been quoted 30% off by another AD that doesn't work on commission, but I figured I'd give the guy at Kay's first crack at giving me a reasonable price. When I asked what the final price was, he said $550 plus tax. I told him about the 30% off elsewhere and how I'd prefer to give him my business and got the 25%.

I suddenly didn't regret not taking up AZFT up on their full price offer at the beginning of the month.

Cool that you have a date that yours will arrive. I wasn't so lucky.


----------



## Michael Gerrard

bt1512 said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 
> I've posted on another thread about this watch. I've been told by a local jeweller that there will be 40 available here in UK.
> (Cost 449GBP, excluding any discounts)
> I've reserved 2, my brother...


Where did you pre-order from? Ernest Jones? Cheers!


----------



## peld

TeeRite said:


> I was able to pre order at my local Kay's in Harrisburg. Had a little hassle getting the 25% off, but the Manager finally agreed. They stated it should arrive by 3/3. We shall see!


Do you know how many dealers are getting? Just pre-orders?

Im over in San Francisco w/c 5 March (from UK) and really want to see one and get one knowing it'll be far cheaper than over here!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

peld said:


> Do you know how many dealers are getting? Just pre-orders?
> 
> Im over in San Francisco w/c 5 March (from UK) and really want to see one and get one knowing it'll be far cheaper than over here!


Best guess is you have a chance someone will have it in, but not a great one. Maybe call ahead to some ADs in San Francisco and find out?

The most recent info anyone was able to pry out of Bulova was that it will be a "special edition", not a "limited edition". They'll likely do a full production run until the demand tapers off, but that's my two cents based on emails with their Senior Manager for Global Communications.


----------



## tknospdr

Bulova told me that Kays corporate purchasing ordered 80 company wide.


----------



## TeeRite

In talking to the Kays people before, they said you have to keep calling because they don't know the allocation per store. I just took the chance and went into the store and they looked it up and ordered it for me. I'm not holding my breath on the arival date though


----------



## tknospdr

Just got the call...
Hopefully I'll be able to go pick it up tomorrow.

In your collective faces! Heh, just kidding.


----------



## TeeRite

I should be getting the call tomorrow, according to my order form, but who knows. It's been an adventure getting this watch


----------



## rgb66rgb

For Canadians (or Yanks wanting to take advantage of our crappy dollar - they ship to the US), I see today that CDN retailer WatchIt has reduced the watch by 20% to $556 CDN vs the list $695. Still have to call to order, I suspect because they don't have stock yet. But the price is getting reasonable.

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Just an FYI, the thread on the public forum has the first wrist shot and unboxing pictures.


----------



## tknospdr

I have to wait till after work to pick mine up. 

Stupid bills!


----------



## w1nk1w1n

im in UK and Ernest Jones local to me can't order it???

They say they can reserve one if they get sent one??

Is this right.


----------



## tknospdr

Just got mine home. Took a bunch of unboxing pics and a wrist shot or two. Overall, I really like it. I can say with authority that I know why you haven't seen any profile shots of it though...

It's the most exposed crystal edge I've ever seen. Glad it's sapphire and not mineral or the edges would be ruined in 8.26 minutes average.

I'll post the pics later as I'm at my iPad and it's painful trying to add them from here. I'll give it a shot and see how long it takes me to start cussing.
Yeah, cussing immediately. I'll post at the Mac.

Trying to figure out the "NATO" band. Wow. I think I figured it out but... Wow.


----------



## Habu968

I called around and was told locally they cannot get one at Kays. The exposed edge does give me pause......looking forward to seeing pictures of it.


----------



## TeeRite

I was advised my is showing as in transit. I guess the 3/3 date was a little off


----------



## tknospdr

Does that look like the right configuration (last picture) for the nylon strap?


----------



## Slant

*For the Canadians 'round here - *

I called Bulova head office in Toronto today asking for an ETA and the very helpful lady told me they won't get shipped to the retailers until at least April. Didn't say "beginning", or "mid" or "end" of April so guys take it for what it's worth.


----------



## brandon\

tknospdr said:


> View attachment 7302730


Wow. No offense, but that's a pretty rough looking profile. Nothing pretty about it.

The pushers are really cool, though. Any straight-on shots of the crown/pusher side?


----------



## Habu968

That profile shot concerns me, looks very easy to damage.


----------



## Zany4

Habu968 said:


> I called around and was told locally they cannot get one at Kays. The exposed edge does give me pause......looking forward to seeing pictures of it.


My Kays originally said they could get it from their authorized dealer / distributor in NYC. Now I've heard nothing from them for weeks. I'm probably S.O.L. At this point, if and until they release more.


----------



## Mhutchuk

Interesting profile !! However i wonder what the original was like - after all this is supposed to be that in a way


----------



## mharris660

I want one bad! checking every day to see where I can buy one.


----------



## 934801

w1nk1w1n said:


> im in UK and Ernest Jones local to me can't order it???
> 
> They say they can reserve one if they get sent one??
> 
> Is this right.


I ordered mine from Beaverbrooks, check my other posts. I paid deposit for 2, I think my branch is hoping for 4 as UK getting 40 in total at most. At least that is what I've heard. I'm now awaiting delivery as some members in USA seem to have received theirs.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

tknospdr said:


> Does that look like the right configuration (last picture) for the nylon strap?
> 
> View attachment 7302738


Looks right to me, and that's how I'm going to wear mine, at least. What a fussy little strap. The Moonwatch could end up on a Perlon or a NATO by the time I'm done with it.


----------



## rgb66rgb

That profile is no worse than the hesalite crystal height on a Speedy, and is supposed to represent the height on the original watch. So it doesn't bother me.


----------



## tknospdr

rgb66rgb said:


> That profile is no worse than the hesalite crystal height on a Speedy, and is supposed to represent the height on the original watch. So it doesn't bother me.


That's not so bad, the tach bezel will deflect some blows. The crystal on this one goes all the way out to the edge, the tach scale (can't really call it a bezel) is under the crystal.


----------



## tknospdr

Found a profile shot of the original, looks like it's a true copy so I'm okay with it as is.


----------



## tknospdr

So, people start getting them in hand and this thread dies? What's up folks? How are you liking your new acquisition?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

tknospdr said:


> So, people start getting them in hand and this thread dies? What's up folks? How are you liking your new acquisition?


If Kay's would get up off their @#$ and give me a call, I'd be there in ten minutes with cash in hand. 

p.s. I like it on the velcro strap.


----------



## Zany4

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> If Kay's would get up off their @#$ and give me a call, I'd be there in ten minutes with cash in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I like it on the velcro strap.


I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately I don't think the store is able to get it for me. They've gone radio silent.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Zany4 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately I don't think the store is able to get it for me. They've gone radio silent.


Houston...

We have a problem...


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Zany4 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately I don't think the store is able to get it for me. They've gone radio silent.


I know we'd messaged on this before. Did you put a deposit in? If not, I'll give you the contact info for the store in NJ that was going to be my plan b.


----------



## TeeRite

Originally my Kay's said it would be here on 3/3. On 3/3 they said it was in transit. So I'm just waiting for the call.


----------



## TeeRite

tknospdr said:


> So, people start getting them in hand and this thread dies? What's up folks? How are you liking your new acquisition?
> View attachment 7352594
> View attachment 7352586
> View attachment 7352578
> View attachment 7352570


I like the looks of the strap. I wasn't sure about it until I saw your pictures with it actually on the watch. Looks cool.


----------



## 934801

Looks good on the Velcro strap, but I'm not sure I want the leather part getting dirty. I'll either stick with the other strap included or go with another strap, maybe brown


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

TeeRite said:


> Originally my Kay's said it would be here on 3/3. On 3/3 they said it was in transit. So I'm just waiting for the call.


Haha, I feel you there. My delivery date was 2/29. That Kay, such a watch tease.


----------



## tmathes

Based on the label on the strap, Bulova slowed down the movement's oscillator frequency from 262kHz to 262Hz. That will make the battery last forever. 

Joking aside, I'm surprised the misprint wasn't corrected before production. Maybe that will be a collector's item reserved for the early adopters?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Agreed. I might be picking up a black NATO strap for this one as a substitute for the misprint. The engineer in me needs the units to be correct. They could have just made the period a comma!


----------



## Aureus

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Agreed. I might be picking up a black NATO strap for this one as a substitute for the misprint. The engineer in me needs the units to be correct. They could have just made the period a comma!


Outside of currency purposes my understanding is that the Swiss would write 1 million and 4 tenths as 1.000.000,4 . From that perspective they would write two hundred sixty two thousand one hundred and fourty-four hertz as... 262.144 Hz .


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Aureus said:


> Outside of currency purposes my understanding is that the Swiss would write 1 million and 4 tenths as 1.000.000,4 . From that perspective they would write two hundred sixty two thousand one hundred and fourty-four hertz as... 262.144 Hz .


Interesting point. I guess they thought they'd sell more of them abroad and nobody in the US would notice?

Welcome to the Forum, by the way.


----------



## tknospdr

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Interesting point. I guess they thought they'd sell more of them abroad and nobody in the US would notice?
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, by the way.


Right, cause NASA is an EU thing.

Not being snarky at you, just thinking out loud... (online)


----------



## Aureus

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Interesting point. I guess they thought they'd sell more of them abroad and nobody in the US would notice?
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, by the way.





tknospdr said:


> Right, cause NASA is an EU thing.
> 
> Not being snarky at you, just thinking out loud... (online)


Thank you for the welcome Odd . I don't really think they thought anything about the number other than putting the number on it. Its the standard European style, I presume they used a European designer for the band and that it was approved through a European management. Having no one notice that it wasn't in the American numerical style is not a difficult thing for me to imagine. It could easily be seen as a typo for the reason you point out tknos, it is an homage to the NASA band. However I'm inclined to treat it simply as a number written in the European style since the band is clearly not an exact replica of the NASA band.

What I am really finding the most curious about this watch at the moment is the total lack of continuing press about it. The thing has now been sold in some places, other stores are receiving their allocation soon and there's been no follow up advertising, no mention of it on their real website. Its as if they went "hmm maybe we shouldn't have made this at all" and are just sweeping it under the rug?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I'll agree with you there. In terms of things that make no sense on this watch, the complete lack of advertising and reliable information on delivery dates certainly wins out compared to a leather patch on a nylon band.

In the words of Snow White, "Some day my prince will come."


----------



## tknospdr

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> In the words of Snow White, "Some day my _*prints*_ will come."


What are you talking about? I posted tons of pictures...


----------



## tknospdr

Oh, and just in case anyone is wondering. I wore mine to bed last night and when I woke up at 5:30AM I was still able to easily read the dial.


----------



## Aureus

Well I've been a bit silly, I was thinking that Bulova was a Swatch group company, its a Citizen company and Japan uses commas as we do in the States. Bulova is still HQ'd in Queens so...... yeah, typo?


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

tknospdr said:


> Oh, and just in case anyone is wondering. I wore mine to bed last night and when I woke up at 5:30AM I was still able to easily read the dial.


That's super important to me. I hate it when my more expensive watches don't do as good of a job as my $150 Seiko with the lume. And sometimes it's not even close!!


----------



## tknospdr

Yeah, it wasn't like a torch or anything, but I can read it with these 40-something year old eyes.


----------



## FeltZ4

Do those 40-something year old eyes wear glasses for reading?


----------



## tknospdr

No, but they should.


----------



## TeeRite

TeeRite said:


> I was advised my is showing as in transit. I guess the 3/3 date was a little off


I stopped in the mall with my wife on Friday and figured while I'm there, I'd stop in at Kay's and check on the status. After feverishly going through drawers and looking on their computer, I was told...........This watch is on back order and won't be available until July. They apologized and asked if I wanted my deposit back. I resisted going into an angry fit because I knew it wasn't the fault of the people standing in front of me, but it was the fault of Kay's corp for allowing the transaction to go thru in the first place. I haven't decided yet, but this experience has me leaning towards cancelling and saving for a Speedy!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

TeeRite said:


> I stopped in the mall with my wife on Friday and figured while I'm there, I'd stop in at Kay's and check on the status. After feverishly going through drawers and looking on their computer, I was told...........This watch is on back order and won't be available until July. They apologized and asked if I wanted my deposit back. I resisted going into an angry fit because I knew it wasn't the fault of the people standing in front of me, but it was the fault of Kay's corp for allowing the transaction to go thru in the first place. I haven't decided yet, but this experience has me leaning towards cancelling and saving for a Speedy!


Yeah, I'm placing a call in an hour and a half to see if that's the status of my order.

Someone on what I believe was the Public forum thread posted that they called up their local one two weeks ago, Kay's got one from another local store that was sitting around, and next thing it was on the guy's wrist. I've been hounding them since January.

This might be the event that turns me off from buying a watch that's not physically in front of me at the time. o|


----------



## tmathes

TeeRite said:


> I stopped in the mall with my wife on Friday and figured while I'm there, I'd stop in at Kay's and check on the status. After feverishly going through drawers and looking on their computer, I was told...........This watch is on back order and won't be available until July. They apologized and asked if I wanted my deposit back. I resisted going into an angry fit because I knew it wasn't the fault of the people standing in front of me, but it was the fault of Kay's corp for allowing the transaction to go thru in the first place. I haven't decided yet, but this experience has me leaning towards cancelling and saving for a Speedy!


Except for the cost of servicing a Speedy, you will not regret it (a routine service is pricey). I've had mine for a year now, it's by far my favorite. It's the least accurate of my watches but it has a presence the others can't come close to. Even my wife, who doesn't care much for watches, says it just looks 'different' compared to everything else I own (part of the different look is the hesalite crystal).


----------



## tknospdr

It's Monday morning, DST just started so I'm tired and cranky. It took all my will to not offer up a wrist shot since I'm wearing mine today.

You're welcome.


----------



## tknospdr

tmathes said:


> Except for the cost of servicing a Speedy, you will not regret it (a routine service is pricey). I've had mine for a year now, it's by far my favorite. It's the least accurate of my watches but it has a presence the others can't come close to. Even my wife, who doesn't care much for watches, says it just looks 'different' compared to everything else I own (part of the different look is the hesalite crystal).


How far off is it? Maybe it needs a regulation. I know the older movements are a little less accurate. The co-axial PO I just bought was set to an atomic clock 8 days ago and is currently less than 1 second off.


----------



## topper78

Hey guys, I posted this on the other thread in the general section, I just ordered one from Watch It up in Canada with no fuss no muss. Was told I would have it in April or May. Or I could wait till June for the model with stainless band.. They seemed quite confident of the order etc. I had called my local Kay's and it was cluster.. they didn't know when it would arrive and I would have to pay full price etc.. anyway, just thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Pro Diver

Aureus said:


> Well I've been a bit silly, I was thinking that Bulova was a Swatch group company, its a Citizen company and Japan uses commas as we do in the States. Bulova is still HQ'd in Queens so...... yeah, typo?


I actually think Bulova USA is now headquartered in the Empire State Building.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/queens/bulova-puts-headquarters-sale-30m-article-1.1975771


----------



## Burgs

TeeRite said:


> I stopped in the mall with my wife on Friday and figured while I'm there, I'd stop in at Kay's and check on the status. After feverishly going through drawers and looking on their computer, I was told...........This watch is on back order and won't be available until July. They apologized and asked if I wanted my deposit back. I resisted going into an angry fit because I knew it wasn't the fault of the people standing in front of me, but it was the fault of Kay's corp for allowing the transaction to go thru in the first place. I haven't decided yet, but this experience has me leaning towards cancelling and saving for a Speedy!


Get your money back as a matter of principle. As others have pointed out, with minimum effort you can get one elsewhere almost immediately.


----------



## mharris660

I tried a number of places and gave up and ordered a Speedmaster. I will get the Bulova when it get's easier to find though because I think it's going to be a really nice watch. I have my name on a bunch of wait lists so if one or two of you guys cancel I'm in!!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

The local Kay's called their corporate contact and yelled up a storm. Latest news is mine is 3-4 days out, after an original delivery date of Feb. 29. Ugh.


----------



## tmathes

tknospdr said:


> How far off is it? Maybe it needs a regulation. I know the older movements are a little less accurate. The co-axial PO I just bought was set to an atomic clock 8 days ago and is currently less than 1 second off.


It looses 1 second per day at most, sometimes gains a second or two in a day, that's within Omega's specs. There's no need to regulate it (not to mention it's only a year old).

My other watches are mostly quartz models, some are temp. compensated, one is RC sync'd, so comparing a Speedmaster's accuracy with any of those isn't a fair contest. I also have an Aqua Terra Skyfall with the 8500 movement, it is darned close to quartz accuracy. Again, not a fair comparison between a modern mechanical movement and a 50+ year old design.

None have the 'cool' factor of the Speedy though. Well, my AT Skyfall does come close but still the Speedy is my 'it' watch.


----------



## tknospdr

tmathes said:


> It looses 1 second per day at most, sometimes gains a second or two in a day, that's within Omega's specs. There's no need to regulate it (not to mention it's only a year old).
> 
> My other watches are mostly quartz models, some are temp. compensated, one is RC sync'd, so comparing a Speedmaster's accuracy with any of those isn't a fair contest. I also have an Aqua Terra Skyfall with the 8500 movement, it is darned close to quartz accuracy. Again, not a fair comparison between a modern mechanical movement and a 50+ year old design.
> 
> None have the 'cool' factor of the Speedy though. Well, my AT Skyfall does come close but still the Speedy is my 'it' watch.


Oh, that's not bad I was thinking like 20 or 30 seconds a day. I guess "a little off" is somewhat subjective.


----------



## 2JHead

Pretty cool watch at a reasonable price point in my book


----------



## w1nk1w1n

bt1512 said:


> I ordered mine from Beaverbrooks, check my other posts. I paid deposit for 2, I think my branch is hoping for 4 as UK getting 40 in total at most. At least that is what I've heard. I'm now awaiting delivery as some members in USA seem to have received theirs.


Update.
Sent the mob round last week (Mum - on a mission) and they added me as contact (?) - checked this week and they have had update from HO. should be out around end of April.


----------



## FeltZ4

topper78 said:


> Hey guys, I posted this on the other thread in the general section, I just ordered one from Watch It up in Canada with no fuss no muss. Was told I would have it in April or May. Or I could wait till June for the model with stainless band.. They seemed quite confident of the order etc. I had called my local Kay's and it was cluster.. they didn't know when it would arrive and I would have to pay full price etc.. anyway, just thought I would pass it on.


When you write "stainless band" do you mean a bracelet or something like a Speidel? Thanks


----------



## tayloreuph

Any idea about the 'Limited Edition' nature of the watch? I see that from time to time, and can't find any reference to it on official releases.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

tayloreuph said:


> Any idea about the 'Limited Edition' nature of the watch? I see that from time to time, and can't find any reference to it on official releases.


I sent an email back in December to Bulova's head of global communication and got told it would be a special edition but not a limited edition. Considering how unreliable the information's been, who knows.

Personal opinion is they'll do a run of these and see what happens, then make another run if necessary.

At this point, reliable information on the watch is rarer than wrist shots of the watch!


----------



## topper78

FeltZ4 said:


> When you write "stainless band" do you mean a bracelet or something like a Speidel? Thanks


I was not interested in waiting as I will probably change the strap anyway.. But I would assume a "Bracelet" not Speidel....


----------



## Destro1904

Just got mine last week, Walked into a Bulova retailer in Brentwood, CA and there she was


----------



## tknospdr

My only nit to pick is that I wish the chronograph would continuously run when I start it. I don't care about battery life. I'd prefer the second hand to always move.
One thing I'm super happy about on my Omega.


----------



## tayloreuph

tknospdr Does it stop after a period of time? That's not something I've noticed with my Precisionist Wilton.


----------



## tknospdr

Yes, it's only a 1 hour chronograph. After 60 minutes it resets to zero and stops. Well, after 60 minutes it's already _*AT*_ zero I suppose, but still... It stops.


----------



## mattonthewater

Canceled my order for one, so there is one available at the Kay Jewlers in Tanger Outlet Mall North Charleston, SC.


----------



## Destro1904

JUst made a video reviewing my Bulova moonwatch, let me know what you think


----------



## tknospdr

Nice effort, but if you're going to do a video review you might want to get your facts right first. 
The 3 o'clock sub dial is 20th of a second. And that notation on the strap is Date Of Mission MMDDYYYY.
That's where I stopped watching.


----------



## lgking

I was just thinking, if I was 'SWATCH' who has owned the exclusive rights to the claim of being *the only 'Moon Watch'*, and viewing Bulova's latest release and claim...I would definitely want to call in *my legal team* to see if there was a way I could prevent Bulova from going to market with this and undercutting my long standing market-share and premium profit-making price points.


----------



## RegF

lgking said:


> I was just thinking, if I was 'SWATCH' who has owned the exclusive rights to the claim of being *the only 'Moon Watch'*, and viewing Bulova's latest release and claim...I would definitely want to call in *my legal team* to see if there was a way I could prevent Bulova from going to market with this and undercutting my long standing market-share and premium profit-making price points.


Well, some time back, Omega stopped using "First & Only" and went with "First"

For a while I believe it was also dubbed "Only Official"

Either way, the quartz Bulova is in a whole other league below the Speedmaster, so I doubt they are worried and its not even close to the one worn on the moon, other than in appearance.

If you were lucky enough to take your current cal. 1861 powered Speedy into zero-g and hard vacuum, it would be fine.

The Bulova would be toast.

I also think Bulova have been careful to call it an "Astronaut" watch. Us the WIS space-nut community have called it a "Moonwatch" I might be wrong on that.

The Speedmaster is still only one of two watches rated by NASA for use in vacuum & zero-g, the other being the $28,000 Seiko spring drive of which only 2 made the journey outside the ISS and were subsequently only ever produced in a limited run of 100

I think Omega is safe. ;-)


----------



## tknospdr

RegF said:


> I also think Bulova have been careful to call it an "Astronaut" watch. Us the WIS space-nut community have called it a "Moonwatch" I might be wrong on that.


Nope, Bulova calls it the 'Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch'

Bulova 96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch | Bulova

Just looked at the official pics on the site. They really fudged that side view, guess they aren't too proud of it even though it's true to the original.


----------



## tmathes

tknospdr said:


> Nope, Bulova calls it the 'Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch'
> 
> Bulova 96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch | Bulova
> 
> Just looked at the official pics on the site. They really fudged that side view, guess they aren't too proud of it even though it's true to the original.


I noticed 10 min. before this post that they finally show it front-center on their web site. About time.

And by saying they're fudging on the side view is being kind. ;-)


----------



## Burgs

If one views the Bulova website linked above, Bulova is also selling several other "Moon Watches" that have little or nothing to to with the "Moon Watch" that's the subject of this discussion.
Kinda cheezy really.

Edited to add: Someone is already flogging the replica "Moon Watch" on eBay for $699.


----------



## tmathes

Burgs said:


> If one views the Bulova website linked above, Bulova is also selling several other "Moon Watches" that have little or nothing to to with the "Moon Watch" that's the subject of this discussion.
> Kinda cheezy really.
> 
> Edited to add: Someone is already flogging the replica "Moon Watch" on eBay for $699.


I noticed the "other" moon watches earlier but when I checked again, they seemed to have yanked them. Maybe a mistake? I couldn't locate any other moon watch except the Dave Scott one and a few lady's watches with moon phase complications. And I did have to chuckle at them saying the "Scott" watch was authentic replica. Um, yeah, sure. Same thing except quartz instead of mechanical. And sized a bit differently, with different sub-dial functionality. And addition of the date window. Same thing though. :-d

Still love the watch, just unfortunately too big for my wrist size. I had my heart set on getting one but not with that big a case.

Like many new products that are highly desirable when first introduced but still mass produced, there's an initial shortage but if you wait a while they'll be easy to find. The iPhone comes to mind, years ago the Miata was like that when it first hit the market. Initially the prices were stiff, often above list price, and those who HAD to have it NOWNOWNOW would pay above list price. Wait a while and the price will come down or at a minimum you won't pay above list.

This watch comes to mind being just like that. You're a fool paying above list, Bulova isn't going to quit making them so soon. It's just a supply/demand imbalance that will ease in the next few months, my wager is by the end of the year you'll be able to get one at similar discounts to MSRP as any other Bulova watch.


----------



## Aureus

RegF said:


> Either way, the quartz Bulova is in a whole other league below the Speedmaster


What is it that motivates you to to walk into a Bulova sub forum about a specific Bulova watch and do nothing but attempt to beat up on something? And really, random wrist shots of an Omega? Congratulations dude... take it to the Omega forum.


----------



## RegF

Aureus said:


> What is it that motivates you to to walk into a Bulova sub forum about a specific Bulova watch and do nothing but attempt to beat up on something? And really, random wrist shots of an Omega? Congratulations dude... take it to the Omega forum.


Well if you bothered to visit the Omega forums occasionally or indeed the public forums, then you may realise that an Omega Speedmaster with a cal 1861 is a mechanical watch that's around $5,000

If you then bothered to read my post, I was responding to the assertion that Omega would be threatened my the introduction of a $500 Quartz watch and that the two were identical or even remotely similar.

I'm not "bashing" anything.

As a watch collector of some 50 years standing with a moderate collection, I included the pics to show the inscription on the back and the fact that the Speedy is very different from the Bulova, not better, not worse. Different.

Different dimensions, Different case shape, different dial, different sub-dials. Different. I thought the picture was self-explanatory.

Since I'm keen to get anything that harks back to the golden age of space exploration as well, I'm interested in the Bulova.

I thought it would be of interest to many here to point out that the claims that a "space watch" or "moon watch" made for $500 isn't in fact a space watch. I note another member made pretty much the same comments on the public thread about this Bulova at around the same time as I was posting here. You may wish to head out to the public thread and castigate him for trying to spread some knowledge as well.

I welcome you to your first month and dozen posts on this forum.

Keep up the good work.

You erudite and informed posts are most enlightening.

Getting back to the main point of discussion - The bulova re-release on the watch Dave Scott had with him on Apollo 15 and used for an EVA after he damaged his Speedy:-

The release date of this beastie hasn't been determined for any Australian collectors yet.


----------



## Aureus

RegF said:


> Well if you bothered to visit the Omega forums occasionally or indeed the public forums, then you may realise that an Omega Speedmaster with a cal 1861 is a mechanical watch that's around $5,000


Maybe your original intentions were perfectly good and contained within its prose no malice. Perhaps I just read it poorly, allowing blind bias and my frustration at my lack of knowledge of those most mysterious of watches you mentioned blind me to the kindness contained within your words. Lets say that could be the case. Meanwhile though I see that in your response you've decided to double down on the arrogance and condescending attitude. Acting as if I don't know what a Speedmaster is... lol, Have lots of fun with that! |>


----------



## RegF

Aureus said:


> Maybe your original intentions were perfectly good and contained within its prose no malice. Perhaps I just read it poorly, allowing blind bias and my frustration at my lack of knowledge of those most mysterious of watches you mentioned blind me to the kindness contained within your words. Lets say that could be the case. Meanwhile though I see that in your response you've decided to double down on the arrogance and condescending attitude. Acting as if I don't know what a Speedmaster is... lol, Have lots of fun with that! |>


:roll: Kids today.


----------



## Burgs

I was extradited to the Mall today by the wife, so I figured I'd make the best of it and check out the watch section at Kay's Jewelers. Long story short, their staff said, Moon Watch? _What_ Moon Watch??? In and out in 60 seconds.

To those who have taken the time to post photos of your watch in this thread - Thank You. It looks much better in your pictures than in the early artist renderings.


----------



## tknospdr

You give up too easy. My Kays started out saying "What moon watch" too. I showed them the Hodinkee article and badgered until they called Bulova directly and the end result was that mine was available for pickup on 3/2.


----------



## Burgs

I wasn't looking to buy one. I just wanted to see if they had one in the flesh, so to speak. 
From pervious personal experience with this store and from what I've read here regarding the availability of the "Moon Watch" at Kays', selling watches isn't really high up on their list of things to do. Today the sales guy just said, "I guess we don't have any..." He looked at a lady standing near by, she shrugged, and then he hurried off.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

That bracelet looks like a hot mess. Doesn't match the case or the feel at all.


----------



## bogray57

Had the same experience at my local Kay's in Lexington, KY...went in to see if they had the watch, asked about it, got the "what moon watch?" response. I pestered them with the model number so they looked it up. Bottom line...the closest one available to me was in Charleston, SC and they could have it for me in eight days if I agreed to pay full list price for it. I declined, but they were very helpful to try to find one in the region.


----------



## RegF

This link to video was posted in the public thread on the same watch reviewed by ABTW






Looks wearable, despite the dimensions on paper

Also, looking closely at the NATO velcro straop, it looks like it might be a real, one-piece one, instead of the two-piece affair in earlier photos


----------



## tinpusher

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> That bracelet looks like a hot mess. Doesn't match the case or the feel at all.


Saying it is a hot mess might even be too nice. If I remember right from the video, the price difference was over $100 which also seems extremely crazy. I keep telling myself to not cancel my order, but it gets harder and harder every passing day.


----------



## tmathes

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> That bracelet looks like a hot mess. Doesn't match the case or the feel at all.


Funny, to me it looks like it matches it pretty well. It's similar to the older-style Speedmaster bracelet. I like the look.


----------



## tmathes

tinpusher said:


> Saying it is a hot mess might even be too nice. If I remember right from the video, the price difference was over $100 which also seems extremely crazy. I keep telling myself to not cancel my order, but it gets harder and harder every passing day.


$100 more for a steel bracelet is typical if not on the better end of affordable. If you look at some Swiss watches they charge a whole lot more for the bracelet. A lot more. Japanese watches are often $100 or more for a bracelet vs. leather strap.


----------



## philskywalker

Cant wait to see one in person!!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Well, called my new friend at Kay's and his corporate purchasing guy told him over the weekend that Bulova isn't able to meet the supply requested by Kay's. (No surprise).

Called Bulova customer service and the nice lady on the phone was told that the watch is backordered until mid April.

This watch has single-handedly killed my enjoyment of watches, so I'm taking a break from this hobby. Maybe receiving it will rekindle that joy. I'll see y'all when I see ya.


----------



## Pro Diver

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> This watch has single-handedly killed my enjoyment of watches, so I'm taking a break from this hobby. Maybe receiving it will rekindle that joy. I'll see y'all when I see ya.
> 
> View attachment 7515546


Huh? It's just a watch. Relax... take a breath... it will be alright.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Well, called my new friend at Kay's and his corporate purchasing guy told him over the weekend that Bulova isn't able to meet the supply requested by Kay's. (No surprise).
> 
> Called Bulova customer service and the nice lady on the phone was told that the watch is backordered until mid April.
> 
> This watch has single-handedly killed my enjoyment of watches, so I'm taking a break from this hobby. Maybe receiving it will rekindle that joy. I'll see y'all when I see ya.
> 
> View attachment 7515546


Okay... I think this may have done it and just pushed Bulova over the edge...

They are going to make it a 38mm watch ! !


----------



## RegF

Yup Panda - lerium!
Jeff Foxworthy would be proud

Heard back from the Aussie Distributor

Definitely due here in Mid-April

Only a handful of store have orders in place and production of more is unconfirmed

The bad news - RRP is $899

I'm not sure how they get that from USD $550


----------



## 10boomer

Was it K & Co.? If it was, by chance did they have another one?


----------



## 10boomer

Destro1904 said:


> Just got mine last week, Walked into a Bulova retailer in Brentwood, CA and there she was
> View attachment 7461618


Was it K & Co.? If it was, by chance did they have another one?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

All I had to do was pitch a fit and post a panda, it seems. Got the call yesterday!

The first is what it looks like on a gray Eulit Perlon band. The stock leather didn't fit me at all, either too loose or too tight. My velcro band has a manufacturing defect where the one loop holding the springbar is bunched and refuses to fit where it needs to.

The lume shot was the best I could do with my decade old point-and-shoot and mini tripod. The chrono seconds hand was running to give an idea of exposure time. Due to the mini tripod, the perspective is angled away from the left side to the right, so the minute hand looks huge.

Bulova's facebook page says available April 1. April fools indeed!


----------



## tinpusher

Looks like one just popped up for sale on eBay. I'm so impatient that I'm toying with the idea of putting a bid on it. I called Kay's today and they said that there hasn't been any update, and it's still on backorder. I'm afraid that I'll get the call that says Bulova is unable to fill my order and Kay's is going to give me a refund.


----------



## Burgs

Odd,

Your new Bulova look really great!


----------



## TeeRite

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> All I had to do was pitch a fit and post a panda, it seems. Got the call yesterday!
> 
> The first is what it looks like on a gray Eulit Perlon band. The stock leather didn't fit me at all, either too loose or too tight. My velcro band has a manufacturing defect where the one loop holding the springbar is bunched and refuses to fit where it needs to.
> 
> The lume shot was the best I could do with my decade old point-and-shoot and mini tripod. The chrono seconds hand was running to give an idea of exposure time. Due to the mini tripod, the perspective is angled away from the left side to the right, so the minute hand looks huge.
> 
> Bulova's facebook page says available April 1. April fools indeed!


Congrats, looks good. I'm still waiting by the phone for my call😀


----------



## 10boomer

Just picked mine up today.
I'll share my experience of how I was able to get mine through Kay Jewelers.
I called my local Kay last week to try and track one down. The individual I spoke with had absolutely no clue this watch existed but she researched it and called me back but she could not find it in their system or in their product catalog and since it was not in the catalog or in the system it could not be ordered. I called few more Kays in the area with about the same results but one of the stores gave me a 1-800 number to call (1-800-732-8131) That night I did some online research and was able to find the Kay stock #270566502 Kay - Bulova Men's Watch Apollo 15 Special Edition 96B251 I called the 1-800 number the next day and the sales rep was able to find the watch at another location and she told me that it could be sent to my local store. She gave me a reference number to take to my local store. I had to put down a 100% deposit ($550.00) and pay sales tax at pick up. It worked as advertised, hopefully this will be helpful to anyone still trying to track one of these down.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I see on their site, they have an ESP (extended service plan), which is a lifetime warranty, that could be purchased for ~$120 at this price point. I'm assuming this doesn't apply to their watches. Hold their feet to the coals on this one 10boomer!


----------



## rhstranger2772

Not sure how this happened but I won my company NCAA bracket tonight and decided buying the Bulova 96B251 was how I wanted to spend the cash. 

Went to the net to see if I could find the latest info on availability and found one available @ MSRP from what appears to be a reputable AD. I put it on my CC and expect delivery Friday. As difficult as it has been for others to find I am skeptical but I received confirmation of my order and the website now has it listed as out of stock. 

Might need to go and buy a lottery ticket while I'm on a roll.


----------



## Quazi

rhstranger2772 said:


> Not sure how this happened but I won my company NCAA bracket tonight and decided buying the Bulova 96B251 was how I wanted to spend the cash.
> 
> Went to the net to see if I could find the latest info on availability and found one available @ MSRP from what appears to be a reputable AD. I put it on my CC and expect delivery Friday. As difficult as it has been for others to find I am skeptical but I received confirmation of my order and the website now has it listed as out of stock.
> 
> Might need to go and buy a lottery ticket while I'm on a roll.


WOW.. nice..


----------



## TeeRite

Long story short, I picked mine up tonight at Kay's. I like it. I wasn't sure I would like the leather strap, but it works.


----------



## rhstranger2772

My story above (as expected) was too good to be true. The dealer has not received his stock and did not have an eta. The silver lining is that I got introduced to a very nice seller who is passionate about watches and he agreed to sell me the bracelet model for $125 off MSRP. 

I'll post photos when it arrives.


----------



## Burgs

rhstranger2772 said:


> My story above (as expected) was too good to be true. The dealer has not received his stock and did not have an eta. The silver lining is that I got introduced to a very nice seller who is passionate about watches and he agreed to sell me the bracelet model for $125 off MSRP.
> 
> I'll post photos when it arrives.


I think 10Boomer got yours!


----------



## septentrio

Love the watch, and the history!


----------



## ShaquitaBanana

Though I was done spending for a while, then I stumbled across this thread... THANKS WUS!!


----------



## NJDev78

Grabbed mine from River Edge Jewelers in NJ for well under $500 last night!


----------



## rhstranger2772

The Moon watch arrived today. 









Initial impression is that it is a very well made balanced watch.

Dial printing is clean and legible and the hands line up exactly on the markers.

Chronograph pushers are smooth with a very definitive click.

The case is thinner than I am use to making very comfortable on the wrist. Bracelet quality is much higher than the typical precisionist offerings.

The raised sapphire crystal gives nice depth to the dial but you don't see the warmth or distortion you get with acrylic.

Wears slightly small than the advertised 45mm list do in part to the rounded contours of the case but it is larger than the 42mm Seamaster.

Nice watch for the money. I'll try to post more comments after I've had it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## rhstranger2772

Worth mentioning...

It appears the strap model (96B251) and the bracelet model (96B258) have different lug holes.

I purchased the bracelet model and the tolerances between the spring bars and the case is SO tight I could not get a nato strap between them. I was able to squeeze a leather strap but just barely.

If you are wanting to wear it on a nato then I would suggest holding off until someone can confirm there are differences.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Wow. They changed the $%^& lug hole location?!?! rhstranger2772, mine was the strap version and certainly seems to have more space between. I put it on a Perlon no problem.









edit: Funny enough, I did have a beast of a time putting it on the included NATOish thing. The slightest bunching in the nylon kept it from fitting straight so I had to put it on 90 degrees off and rotate into place.


----------



## tknospdr

I wish they made the finish on the bracelet match the nice satin finish on the case, otherwise I like it.


----------



## Slant

tknospdr said:


> I wish they made the finish on the bracelet match the nice satin finish on the case, otherwise I like it.


You took the words right outta my mouth. I'm normally more of a bracelet guy but think I'll go with the strap version because of the mismatch.


----------



## tknospdr

I have the strap version. It's cool cause you get 2, with the bracelet you only get one.


----------



## simonfzhao

Been wanting to pick up a Speedy at the end of the year, so this is too great of a deal to pass up while saving up for the Speedy!

For the Canadian members (specifically in Toronto), I went into Watchit at Dundas Square today, and the manager said that these will be order only and they may not get any to put on display. They're expecting their first shipment on the 17th (for those who have placed an order), so if you're interested, it's probably best go in asap and put the money down!

Just some additional info, the manager told me that the bracelet version will be in about CAD 200 more than the leather/zulu version (not sure if there will be a discount), it'll be order only as well, and shipping will begin around June of this year.


----------



## tmathes

rhstranger2772 said:


> Worth mentioning...
> 
> It appears the strap model (96B251) and the bracelet model (96B258) have different lug holes.
> 
> I purchased the bracelet model and the tolerances between the spring bars_ them. I was able to squeeze a leather strap but just barely.
> 
> If you are wanting to wear it on a nato then I would suggest holding off until someone can confirm there are differences.


That really is odd but from your pictures it does seem to not allow a strap to be placed on there, or else a really tight fit. This is a new one on me. Every watch I own on a bracelet never had this issue, including my Speedmaster (I have it on a strap during the summer months).

I think I get why they might have done this: the bracelet was from some other watch, they didn't want to design/engineer a new link for the lugs. That would explain the finish difference too.

I have a Raymond Weil with two sets of spring bar holes, one for the OE strap (its curved at the case) and a 2nd set of holes for attaching a typical aftermarket strap. Pity Bulova didn't do the same, especially since they now have to have the production line adjust the hole drilling based on if the model is for a bracelet or strap (sounds inefficient).


----------



## NWP627

Just bought mine this morning...







Walked into a fairly new jewelry store in River Edge, NJ that carries Bulova and asked if they had the moon watch. The owner went into the back and brought one out. While waiting I noticed another in the display case and asked how many he had. He said when he first saw the watch he knew it would be a good seller so he ordered a number of them. I bought it on the spot and received a good discount. While talking to the two owners, Abe and James, it was very evident that they actually knew about the products they were selling. This was, for me, one of the few times at an AD that I enjoyed spending my money.


----------



## AndyJG

Looks good! 
How do you find it wears? How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627

AndyJG said:


> Looks good!
> How do you find it wears? How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is roughly 7.25 to 7.50 depending on time of day and temperature. The lugs do not overlap my wrist and it does wear smaller.


----------



## mario24601

Is it confirmed that bracelet model has different spring bar hole location than nato version? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

I sure hope they're different. That'd be just another great feature.


----------



## AndyJG

NWP627 said:


> My wrist is roughly 7.25 to 7.50 depending on time of day and temperature. The lugs do not overlap my wrist and it does wear smaller.


That's great, thanks for the reply


----------



## mario24601

Rallyfan13 said:


> I sure hope they're different. That'd be just another great feature.


How so and which would be better?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Castello Dunhill

My question is also about the Straps and Bracelet

If I buy the stainless steel bracelet version, can I put the carbon fiber/leather strap on it? 

If I buy the carbon fiber/leather strap version can I put the stainless steel bracelet on it? 

Are the bracelets and straps interchangeable on the two versions of the watch, or are the lugs/pins slightly different?


----------



## Slant

Castello Dunhill said:


> My question is also about the Straps and Bracelet
> 
> If I buy the stainless steel bracelet version, can I put the carbon fiber/leather strap on it?
> 
> If I buy the carbon fiber/leather strap version can I put the stainless steel bracelet on it?
> 
> Are the bracelets and straps interchangeable on the two versions of the watch, or are the lugs/pins slightly different?


It'd be great if someone with the strap version could post a pic with just the spring bars installed similar to the pic posted earlier by *rhstranger2772* for a comparison (photo reposted below). We should then be able to confirm if rhstanger's theory is correct with the location of the lugs holes possibly being different for the different versions.


----------



## Rallyfan13

mario24601 said:


> How so and which would be better?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


The bracelet is correct.

The forum is polluted with straps, "look I bought new shoes for my watch" and other such deplorable silliness. Enough with the straps.


----------



## mario24601

Rallyfan13 said:


> The bracelet is correct.
> 
> The forum is polluted with straps, "look I bought new shoes for my watch" and other such deplorable silliness. Enough with the straps.


Ha I hear ya. On my watches I always try different ones but always go back to stock 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR

rhstranger2772 said:


> Worth mentioning...
> 
> It appears the strap model (96B251) and the bracelet model (96B258) have different lug holes.
> 
> I purchased the bracelet model and the tolerances between the spring bars_ them. I was able to squeeze a leather strap but just barely.
> 
> If you are wanting to wear it on a nato then I would suggest holding off until someone can confirm there are differences.


Good catch. Thanks for sharing.

I heard of something like this before. It was a Citizen Blue Angels watch that came on bracelet or leather. I forget the exact details but things weren't interchangeable. Annoying little hidden detail.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Ok, took some pictures this morning. The strap version has, as best I can measure, 1mm clear between the supplied springbar and the case. I tried to recreate rhstranger2772's photo angle, then show it straight on. My camera is crummy, so I set the macro focus on the springbar as best I could.


----------



## rhstranger2772

Thanks to odd_and_vintage_fan for doing that. I stacked the pictures to an easy comparison. 









Camera angles may come into play but it certainly appears that on the 96B251 (strap version) the lug bar is further toward the ends of the lugs and sits higher

The 96B258 (bracelet version) the lug bar is recessed close to the case and sits lower.

I played with it again last night and was able to get a very thin Nato strap mounted (I had to set the spring bars with the strap in place) but could not get a Zulu to fit.

I tried a NOS tropic that fit but because the spring bars sit low on the lugs it did not look right. I'll try to take a photograph to post later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Brian

I was out at the local mall today that has a few jewelry stores that carry Bulova, only one had one of these in stock and it was being held for someone else. She did take it out to show it to me though which was nice. She also took my name and number in case they don't decide to buy it, which was also nice. It looks great, has a little interesting dial detail, interesting raised crystal. Definitely looks to wear smaller than its size vs a Panerai for example.
When they queried their databases, none were available in their system anywhere in the US, though it was an active number, which apparently means you can still order it as more are reserved for them for delivery. One small store called Bulova while I was there and they told her that they are sold out of the initial run and orders can be placed now for watches that will ship in late July. They are a "special release" not a "limited release" so anyone that wants one should be able to get one eventually. I ordered one, for a nice discount as well.
So, if you find one in out there in the wild consider yourself lucky and pick it up months before the rest of us riffraff.
The manager at Kay jewelers told me that they received only one which sold on the second day it was there and before their system updated that information she received five calls from other stores looking to get it. Apparently it's pretty hot and it's not just us WIS.


----------



## sierra11b

Gotta say I'm not too happy with the fact I was the first to place my order with a known dealer here back in fall only to have every mall get it before me. Anyone else get theirs from AZFT yet?

I was also upset at first when Bulova decided to release the bracelet version last minute. Who does that?! Poor planning on their part... Thank goodness I didn't get that version because the bracelet clearly looks like the afterthought it is. Might look good if someone sent it off to get it blasted to match the case.


----------



## mario24601

Yeah kind of strange what they did with bracelet. I wanted one with bracelet now Im not sure...but I do like the idea of blasting the bracelet...would look great if can get the same texture!



sierra11b said:


> Gotta say I'm not too happy with the fact I was the first to place my order with a known dealer here back in fall only to have every mall get it before me. Anyone else get theirs from AZFT yet?
> 
> I was also upset at first when Bulova decided to release the bracelet version last minute. Who does that?! Poor planning on their part... Thank goodness I didn't get that version because the bracelet clearly looks like the afterthought it is. Might look good if someone sent it off to get it blasted to match the case.


----------



## rgb66rgb

Don't know if this helps, as this makes educated guesses as to where the pins actually pass through the strap/bracelet based on what appear as the logical places. That said, I found two front-on shots and used Photoshop to ensure both were the same size, then guestimated based on shape or bulge where the pins for the respective straps are.

The red lines indicate the suspected pin placement for the strap. 
Blue is the suspected pin placement for the bracelet.

Shown are three pix -- each separately then the pin placements overlapping the bracelet version.

View attachment 7840818


View attachment 7840658


View attachment 7840826


----------



## malach ra

Guys, get some curved spring bars for any natos you want to put on. Shouldnt be an issue. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

malach ra said:


> Guys, get some curved spring bars for any natos you want to put on. Shouldnt be an issue.


Thanks for this. 20mm?

I just got the stainless band and was unaware of the differences. I was looking forward to using either the Bulova Velcro band (purchased as a part), NATO, or NASA replica. I called Bulova to inquire about buying the Velcro band as a part... Response was to call them back in 30 days and it should be available. Part number was already in their system, but no price.

The Moonwatch is nice. Lume is moderately good. Pushers are cool. Back is nicely detailed. It doesn't feel like a $650 watch, feels cheaper. I paid $487 from a eBay Bulova AD, and at this price point feels okay.

Included Movement made in Japan sticker and band made in China sticker.

I also have a Accutron 26B63 Buzz Aldrin Apollo 11 Eagle chronograph which seems more refined (Swiss Quartz)

I love space watches


----------



## b55er

*Re: Replica Astronaut Watch by*

/


----------



## Kilovolt

Italian AD's are getting the watches this week. My supplier got one yesterday and has shipped it to me today. 

Distribution in Europe has apparently begun ... at last!


----------



## topper78

Ordered mine from a Canada about month or so ago even though I am in the states, mine is on the way as of a day or so ago.....as a FYI with the discount and conversion to US paid about $440 for reference (Strap version)


----------



## Kilovolt

People living in Europe, there's now hope for you too ...


----------



## 934801

Lake Como, an incredibly beautiful place. Ciao, Kilovolt

Also, the watch is getting closer to England


----------



## Kilovolt

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Agreed. I might be picking up a black NATO strap for this one as a substitute for the misprint. The engineer in me needs the units to be correct. They could have just made the period a comma!


It appears that the powers-that-be read your posts: my newly received Moonwatch has a patch with the correct print. The engineer in me is happy. ;-)


----------



## tknospdr

I'm going to have to contact Bulova and see if I can get a new band...


----------



## Kilovolt

tknospdr said:


> I'm going to have to contact Bulova and see if I can get a new band...


Why don't you take a soft tip pen of the right colour and just modify the printing?


----------



## tknospdr

Kilovolt said:


> Why don't you take a soft tip pen of the right colour and just modify the printing?


It's not printed, it's stamped into the leather.


----------



## tmathes

tknospdr said:


> I'm going to have to contact Bulova and see if I can get a new band...


If this becomes a collector's item in the future the "wrong" band will indicate you have an early run. Those are worth lots more to many collectors.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Kilovolt said:


> It appears that the powers-that-be read your posts: my newly received Moonwatch has a patch with the correct print. The engineer in me is happy. ;-)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The irony in this. They send 262.144 Hz to the Americans and 262,144 Hz to the Europeans. It would have been equally funny if they'd changed the date of mission from 8/2/1971 (meaning August 2 to Americans) to 2/8/1971 (meaning 2 August to Europeans) on the American straps to make the transposition complete.
> 
> Still, congrats on the pickup! I'm really happy with mine. It just lives on a different strap.


----------



## Kilovolt

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The irony in this. They send 262.144 Hz to the Americans and 262,144 Hz to the Europeans. It would have been equally funny if they'd changed the date of mission from 8/2/1971 (meaning August 2 to Americans) to 2/8/1971 (meaning 2 August to Europeans) on the American straps to make the transposition complete.
> 
> Still, congrats on the pickup! I'm really happy with mine. It just lives on a different strap.


You see, for the writing on the patch they hired as a consultant (he must be an old gentleman by now) the fellow who wrote 'Tachometer' on the outer scale of the original watch ... :-d


----------



## boga

How can they made these mistakes?


----------



## treblarefils

what is the lug to lug width? Interested but wondering if it wears like a Seiko turtle it kinda has that look to it.


----------



## NWP627

treblarefils said:


> what is the lug to lug width? Interested but wondering if it wears like a Seiko turtle it kinda has that look to it.


53mm


----------



## major75

Any ideas where i can pick one of these up in the good old United Kingdom?


----------



## treblarefils

NWP627 said:


> 53mm


Thanks thats wayyy to big for me.


----------



## b55er

So I took off the metal bracelet and found a Hadley Roma 20mm on Amazon. It was tight fitting at first, but I got it to work. Looks really nice. Why Bulova made two different cases is beyond me.


----------



## b55er




----------



## NWP627

b55er said:


>


Very nice, wear it in the best of health.


----------



## b55er

Bulova Accutron Buzz Aldrin LMP Apollo 11 watch, Bulova Moonwatch, Omega 3570.50 Moonwatch

Where did I park my spaceship?


----------



## brandon\

b55er said:


> Where did I park my spaceship?


Chicago.


----------



## CMA22inc

Mine is sitting at the local Kay waiting on me to pick it up. Hopefully today. Work has me tied up.
Those bastards would release a bracelet version after I ordered. I wonder if that bracelet can be ordered separately?
Very NICE! 


NJDev78 said:


> Grabbed mine from River Edge Jewelers in NJ for well under $500 last night!
> View attachment 7788130


----------



## CMA22inc

Whoa wait a sec there are two versions of this watch with a different case? One for the metal and one without? Say it's not so!


b55er said:


> So I took off the metal bracelet and found a Hadley Roma 20mm on Amazon. It was tight fitting at first, but I got it to work. Looks really nice. Why Bulova made two different cases is beyond me.


----------



## rhstranger2772

CMA22inc said:


> Mine is sitting at the local Kay waiting on me to pick it up. Hopefully today. Work has me tied up.
> Those bastards would release a bracelet version after I ordered. I wonder if that bracelet can be ordered separately?
> Very NICE!


The bracelet version and the strap version have different lug holes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc

Thanks and figures.
I'll stick with the strap version for now.


rhstranger2772 said:


> The bracelet version and the strap version have different lug holes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## keysh1984

It looks great on that strap. How does the fit feel? Big?


----------



## tknospdr

Nice strap!

There's someone selling one of these in the classifieds here for $700... lol


----------



## b55er

CMA22inc said:


> Whoa wait a sec there are two versions of this watch with a different case? One for the metal and one without? Say it's not so!


It is so.

Differences:

96B251: Strap version retails for $550: includes leather strap and Velcro strap, larger box to hold the Velcro strap.

96B258: Bracelet version retails for $650: includes smaller box, no Velcro strap. Lug depth is shallower than the strap version. Users report difficulty using NATO straps. As someone pointed out; it would be much harder finding a bracelet that would fit the strap version, than a strap fitting the bracelet version. I put a strap on the bracket version.










Why? I have no idea. Two different cases, two different SKU's

Perhaps it's rocket psyense.


----------



## b55er

keysh1984 said:


> It looks great on that strap. How does the fit feel? Big?


As they said on the A11 launch "Astronauts report it feels good"

It does feel good on the 20mm Hadley Roma strap


----------



## TeeRite

b55er said:


> Bulova Accutron Buzz Aldrin LMP Apollo 11 watch, Bulova Moonwatch, Omega 3570.50 Moonwatch
> 
> Where did I park my spaceship?


Nice! I have two of the three. Saving for a Speedy!


----------



## CMA22inc

Tell us more about the Buzz watch. Another watch I did not know about that now I must own.



TeeRite said:


> Nice! I have two of the three. Saving for a Speedy!


----------



## the5rivers

Just bought one from river edge jewelers as well via eBay. Bracelet version! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

CMA22inc said:


> Tell us more about the Buzz watch. Another watch I did not know about that now I must own.


Dr. Aldrin had a line of Bulova Accutron watches. He sold some directly on his website around 2008. Two models were sold.

From Bulova Wikipedia

"The Bulova company briefly manufactured a limited edition "Astronaut" model under its Accutron line of watches. The back of the watch case is autographed by Buzz Aldrin. The tuning fork movement has been discontinued by Bulova, and the current Astronaut model features automatic ETA SA movement."

http://buzzaldrin.com/holiday-sale-on-bulova-accutron-buzz-aldrin-watches-3/


----------



## Rallyfan13

Aldrin was at his finest when interviewed by Ali G, who repeatedly called him "Buzz Lightyear."

I applaud Bulova for discouraging the use of straps on the bracelet model. Enough is enough. If you enjoy straps, you are wrong.


----------



## major75

Anyone know where i can pick one of these up in the U.K? I wanna try one as i have small wrists 6.5"? I know it'll most likely be huge but wondering if anyone else has had experience of this watch with small wrists?


----------



## sixtysix

I just picked one of these up at Macy's 25% off with Friends and Family discount (everybody gets it).


----------



## wild4stangs

Love the look... Just wish it was automatic, and had a white date window...


----------



## TeeRite

sixtysix said:


> I just picked one of these up at Macy's 25% off with Friends and Family discount (everybody gets it).


Congrats


----------



## TeeRite

sixtysix said:


> I just picked one of these up at Macy's 25% off with Friends and Family discount (everybody gets it).


Congrats


----------



## Jayare1

the5rivers said:


> Just bought one from river edge jewelers as well via eBay. Bracelet version!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Bought one from these guys too, on it's way here at the moment.

Have you received yours?


----------



## major75

Do we have a confirmed lug width?, I tried to search it but a few were from earlier threads and unconfirmed? Any owners know?


----------



## the5rivers

Jayare1 said:


> Bought one from these guys too, on it's way here at the moment.
> 
> Have you received yours?


Getting delivered today.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772

major75 said:


> Do we have a confirmed lug width?, I tried to search it but a few were from earlier threads and unconfirmed? Any owners know?


Lug width is confirmed at 20mm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## major75

rhstranger2772 said:


> Lug width is confirmed at 20mm.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir,

Ordered one myself. Nervous as i've taken a big leap of faith. I have a very flat 6.75" wrist but i like to wear my watches a little looser usually. I have worn a 44mm to 50mm lug to lug before and it's been okay but not too sure about 53mm lug to lug. If it's too big for my liking, I'd have to return it.

I don't know if i've been stupid and being overly optimistic but I really want it to fit but as it can be returned, decided to take the risk.


----------



## the5rivers

Just got it. Curious for others who got it from River edge jewelers, did you get a warranty card because I did not.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers

Few more pics just after resizing.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## major75

the5rivers said:


> Few more pics just after resizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


what size wrist are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## the5rivers

major75 said:


> what size wrist are you if you dont mind me asking?


7.5.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Brian

the5rivers said:


> Just got it. Curious for others who got it from River edge jewelers, did you get a warranty card because I did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I didn't order from there, and I didn't get the bracelet version, but your warranty card and other info should be in a compartment under the basket holding the watch. You can access it by pulling up on the two small black tabs on the sides of the box. My warranty card was stamped by the retailer and dated when I picked it up.


----------



## the5rivers

Dr.Brian said:


> I didn't order from there, and I didn't get the bracelet version, but your warranty card and other info should be in a compartment under the basket holding the watch. You can access it by pulling up on the two small black tabs on the sides of the box. My warranty card was stamped by the retailer and dated when I picked it up.


Yeah I looked through the paperwork that came with the watch. I have the authenticity card, moonwatch book and Bulova operating book. No card and the last page of the Bulova booklet is blank.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lambstew

the5rivers said:


> Yeah I looked through the paperwork that came with the watch. I have the authenticity card, moonwatch book and Bulova operating book. No card and the last page of the Bulova booklet is blank.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


..makes me wonder if Rivers Edge are doing a grey market deal..no warranty card, no servicing in my books..and why AD's frown on grey market deals if this is the situation..I'd be worried..


----------



## the5rivers

lambstew said:


> ..makes me wonder if Rivers Edge are doing a grey market deal..no warranty card, no servicing in my books..and why AD's frown on grey market deals if this is the situation..I'd be worried..


Yeah they advertise themselves as an authorized dealer so that's disingenuous but they show up as a retailer so who knows. Oh well I guess if something goes wrong I'll deal with Bulova regardless.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------

